# Thyroid Ultrasound with Doppler CPT



## jbaird (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello, 

Can anyone suggest a CPT code for a doppler done with a thyroid ultrasound? I was looking at 76536 & 93880, but I don't feel 93880 is correct because this is not carotids. Also, I see there is a CCI edit for these two codes. I do have an order for both exams.

I have copied the technique related parts of the report:

PROCEDURE: Real time gray scale and color Doppler sonographic imaging of the thyroid gland was obtained. Spectral analysis was performed with pulsatility and resistive indices.
There is increased color flow throughout the thyroid gland on Doppler interrogation. 
Pulsatility and resistive indices, as follows:                                                            
PI*****                         RI*****                             
RIGHT LOBE UPPER POLE                        0.96             0.60                            
RIGHT LOWER POLE                        0.68            0.49                            
LEFT LOBE UPPER POLE                        0.80            0.46                            
LEFT LOWER POLE                        0.80            0.54

I realize this is not interventional coding, but I am hoping a Radiology coder will be able to help. 
Thanks for your time!


----------



## Terri Phillips (Jan 24, 2017)

*Thyroid Doppler*

_Can anyone suggest a CPT code for a doppler done with a thyroid ultrasound? I was looking at 76536 & 93880, but I don't feel 93880 is correct because this is not carotids. Also, I see there is a CCI edit for these two codes. I do have an order for both exams_

After researching for a peer, I came across information which states the Color Doppler is a spectral analysis of the external carotid arteries, which are considered extracranial (as they are located outside the skull).  Based on this information, CPT Code 93880 (Complete) or CPT Code 93882 (Unilateral/Limited) would be reported.  CPT Guidelines do not allow separate reporting of the Color Doppler if performed for anatomic structure identification, in conjunction with, a real-time ultrasound examination.  

I hope this helps! 

Terri Phillips, CPC


----------



## georgia97 (Apr 21, 2017)

*Thyroid ultrasound with Color flow doppler*

My radiology group utilizes a coding software and the software engine is changing our Thyroid UltraSound scans that are done with colorflow Doppler to CPT code 78013.  Do you think that would be correct coding? or should we be billing the 76536?  Here is an example of the documentation:
technique--ultrasound imaging of the thyroid gland is obtained. Color flow images were obtained. longitudinal images of the thyroid gland are obtained. axial imagines are obtained through the superior, mid, and inferior aspects thyroid gland, on the left and right. images of the thyroid isthmus were acquired.

thyroid measurements: right thyroid measures 6.03cm in the longitudinal axis and 2.0x2.0cm in the axial dimentions. Left thyroid measures 7.6 cm in the longitudinal axis and 4.4x6.5cm in axial dimensions. isthmus of they thyroid measures 0.6cm AP

Findings: echotexture of the thyroid gland is heterogenous throughout.  there are 4 right thyroid nodules. largest lesion on the right previously measured 19.6mm
1. right thyroid nodule measures 18.5x7.4x17.4mm
2. right thyroid nodule measures 15.2x12.1x19mm
3. right thyroid nodule measures 7.3x8.6x1.7mm
4. right thyroid nodule measures 11.9x7x7.7mm


----------

